# Port 57502 help



## JP_47 (Oct 20, 2011)

When i open Skype it try to allow incoming connection to port 57502.

Both times Little Snitch caught it.

Attached are two images.

What would this connection be, I read this port is dynamic/private?



[images removed per member request]


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

This would be an internal port(private).


----------



## JP_47 (Oct 20, 2011)

could you give me more information on this, i'm interested to learn bit by bit by looking at my own ports opened and showing.

starting a networking course.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

There are three catagories of ports:
well known 0-1023
registered 1025-49151
dynamic, private or ephemeral 49152–65535

Ephemeral port - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Since the ips resolve these are on the internet and not local to your network.

Name: 109-184-74-223.dynamic.mts-nn.ru
Address: 109.184.74.223

Name: ip68-99-21-164.om.om.cox.net
Address: 68.99.21.164

My guess is there a proxy server between you and the callers or you have some sort of port translation taking place in your router.

Were these calls for people you expect to talk to?
cox.net is in the US and the other is in Russia


----------



## JP_47 (Oct 20, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> There are three catagories of ports:
> well known 0-1023
> registered 1025-49151
> dynamic, private or ephemeral 49152–65535
> ...


No, skype asks when I log in each time.
I would have no contacts from either russia or isa.

Only irish or english.


I turned on Skype again and immediately again got another popup from little snitch showing
------------------------
*Skype*
wants to accept an incoming connection from 2.198.37.244 on TCP port 50752

*IP Address	2.198.37.244
Reverse DNS Name	No Reverse Name*

--------------------------------------
restarted it again and gave this one
*Skype*
wants to accept an incoming connection from 2.198.37.244 on TCP port 50752

*IP Address	87.9.221.109
Reverse DNS Name	host109-221-dynamic.9-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it*

Any ideas on why these seem be connecting from all over. 
And it happens each time I login, not anyone talking to me.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would suspect malware or a virus. I did find this with google
New Mac malware spies on you via Adium, Firefox, Safari, Skype | ZDNet

Might contact skype support to get their take on the issue.


----------



## JP_47 (Oct 20, 2011)

there support forum doesn't seem to get much response, i asked but doubt I'l get much of a reply.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You need to address your malware issue. This doesn't appear to be a skype issue.


----------



## JP_47 (Oct 20, 2011)

i reinstalled ML on my own laptop and skype seems to have many ports connecting even on new account. 
i had checked adobe and it seem to be connecting alot and i thought it was adobe malware but there has been no reports on new Mountain Lion with such issues. thanks for advice throughout.

fresh install so hoping works out ok from here on in.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

After the fresh install please ensure you enable the firewall from system preferences.

Ensure you have an anti-virus installed sophos is ok for mac and it is free.


----------

